# Suggest the best ips monitor



## dippi_taurus (Sep 11, 2014)

*Suggest the best ips monitor under 30K*

I'm planning to buy 2 monitors of different sizes, so please do suggest for both.

1. Budget?
- *under Rs. 30,000 max [each].*

2. Display type and size? 
*- a. 24" monitor
- b. 27" monitor*

3. Primary use of TV/monitor?
- *in decreasing order of preferences. Bluray movies, internet browsing, photoshop, ms office, tally, occasional gaming like Witcher2, Assassin's Creed etc.*

4. Ports Required?
- *Hdmi, VGA. 
*
5. Preferred choice of brand?
- *none in particular but should have good warranty, ass in Bangalore. 
*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
- *none whatsoever but saw many mention these two
a. Asus 24.1 inch PB248Q
b. AOC i2769VM*

7. Any other info that you want to share.
- *no glossy surface. Will be connecting PS4/XONE on future purchase. Also, a bluray player + d2h if I consider connecting it as tv.*
*
- Budget of 30k is allocated to both separately so there won't be any compromise in picture quality & color reproduction. So, please suggest the best 24" monitor under 30k + the best 27" monitor under 30k. *

Regards.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Sep 17, 2014)

any suggestions guys?


----------



## Minion (Sep 17, 2014)

Asus pb278q

This is not an IPS panel but it is better than IPS and is made for photo editing.

- - - Updated - - -

For TV viewing i would suggest you to get a led TV they comes with better panel for tv viewing.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Sep 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> Asus pb278q
> 
> This is not an IPS panel but it is better than IPS and is made for photo editing.
> 
> ...



cool. I'll look into it. What is your opinion on PA248Q? Is there any difference between the PB series & PA series?

- - - Updated - - -

The one you mentioned ASUS PB278Q is out of my budget sadly


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2014)

look for a 24" for same model should be priced lower.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 19, 2014)

PA248Q is a great monitor.

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PA248Q

Asus PA248Q/QJ Review


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2014)

ASUS PB278Q 27-Inch WQHD LED-lit Professional Graphics Monitor at Amazon.com


1440p, 5 ms response and PLS.. fits in your budget and free shipping from Amazon


----------



## dippi_taurus (Sep 20, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> PA248Q is a great monitor.
> 
> PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PA248Q
> 
> Asus PA248Q/QJ Review



Thanks a lot for the links. I had seen the review from prad.de a couple of days back, and the second review just made me confirm the monitor. I'mma gonna buy this.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: Suggest the best ips monitor under 30K*

Anytime. You'll surely enjoy it. Damn me, to save some money I didn't get it


----------



## dippi_taurus (Sep 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ASUS PB278Q 27-Inch WQHD LED-lit Professional Graphics Monitor at Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 1440p, 5 ms response and PLS.. fits in your budget and free shipping from Amazon



Unfortunately the free shipping applies only for domestic and not international. Also, like I mentioned earlier the cost almost doubles up what with the taxes and import duties . Would have loved if I could get the PA249Q version for much lesser price in India.


----------

